
Every single story on the HN homepage - scg
http://cristianstrat.com/post/11091719449/every-single-story-on-the-hacker-news-homepage
======
xorglorb
Today is a sad day. A great man died, and we should honor that. This may sound
cold hearted, but I come to Hacker News to read interesting discussions about
tech and startups, not to see 30 articles about the same issue. Several
articles discussing the event would be perfectly fine, but this has become
absurd.

~~~
ordinary
I'm inclined to agree.

I don't think there's anything wrong with the death of someone like Steve Jobs
taking up room on the front page of HackerNews. Look at the the current top 5
stories:

Steve Jobs has passed away. (apple.com): 2393 points, 282 comments

Apple RIP Logo design (jmak.tumblr.com): 265 points, 16 comments

Steve Jobs has died (marketwatch.com): 776 points, 59 comments

The Steve Jobs I Knew (allthingsd.com): 343 points, 8 comments

President Obama on Steve Jobs (whitehouse.gov): 361 points, 38 comments

Completely reasonable. Such attention for someone who was important to the
tech industry as he was is precisely what I'd expect from a place like HN. A
bit high on the points : comments ratio, but this isn't exactly a story that
will lead to long drawn-out flame war (at least I'd hope not), so that too is
understandable.

But it steadily declines from there: at the time of writing, the remaining 25
Jobs stories on the front page have 116 comments _combined_. If no one has
anything interesting to say _about_ these stories, then it doesn't seem like a
far-fetched interpretation that there's nothing interesting _in_ them, either,
so why are they being upvoted?

------
ricardobeat
Do you really believe it's intentional? I think it reflects quite beautifully
on the importance of the contributions Jobs made to technology and what an
inspiring character he was.

Would you complain about flowers blocking the sidewalk? Just give it time.

------
burgerbrain
Seriously, a dozen or so articles is one thing, but this is absurd. There is
no need to flood _everything_ else off HN.

There are not even other posts in the new feed for me to read or vote up.

------
pbreit
If you're on /classic, pg's "hubs" post is currently #28.

~~~
palish
What... the...

How have I never heard or /classic 'til now? Thanks!

What's different about the ranking algo?

~~~
pbreit
I'm not really sure but they idea was to try to turn back the clock a bit. I'm
guessing it includes the upvoter account's age.

~~~
palish
Appreciate it!

------
radicalbyte
This is more a sad reflection on HN than sad news.

------
FlowerPower
He died 30 times.

My comment tastes aweful doesnt it? Just like 30 fucking posts on the same
thing.

